
HU facial recognition software predicts criminality - rydre
https://web.archive.org/web/20200506013352/https://harrisburgu.edu/hu-facial-recognition-software-identifies-potential-criminals/
======
machinehermit
I hope the professors and phd student all get arrested when the algorithm
classifies their face.

